# Tabel prüfen



## Guest (19. Okt 2007)

guten morgen,

ich habe eine Datenbank in der man eine Tabelle einfach mittels Textfeld einfügen kann. jedoch kann man nun einen namen doppelt eingeben, es passiert zwar nix außer das eine fehlermeldung kommt jedoch das möchte ich :bahnhof: 

ich habe in sql keine statments gefunden in der sowas definiert ist. hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiter helfen ein link oder tip ist mehr als ich will^^


----------



## The_S (19. Okt 2007)

Gut, was ich will ist eine verständliche Formulierung deiner Frage.


----------



## Guest (19. Okt 2007)

Wie kann ich prüfen ob eine Tabelle schon vorhanden ist?


----------



## The_S (19. Okt 2007)

Na also, dass ist doch eine Frage, die jeder versteht  . Welches DBMS verwendest du denn?


----------



## Guest (19. Okt 2007)

Access also SQL


----------



## The_S (19. Okt 2007)

naja, SQL ist allgemein und hat nix speziell mit Access zu tun. Aber egal, da ich keine Ahnung vo Access habe, war ich mal so frei für dich zu googeln und kann dich guten gewissens an diese Seite weiterleiten:

http://www.asphelper.de/tip/tip19_alle_tabellen_einer_datenbank_anzeigen.asp


----------

